# not sure what to do



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

I went for a babybond scan today just for reassurance purposes really. All has not gone well, they measured 5.3mm fluid on the baby's neck. After searching all afternoon i have found that this is really not looking good, they have told me to go to the epau. Have called and got a scan for tuesday, guess just after a bit of information on what i can expect, not yet met my midwife so dont know who else to ask, thank you for any help


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

How many weeks pregnant are you hun? I'm not really sure what they will do as I don't often work with screening tests early on, but they will remeasure the fluid, and then do bloods to screen for downs later on. They may offer you an amnio, but this won't be until later also, this is all guess work I'm afraid on my part, it's good that you have managed to get a second scan quickly, please let mr know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

I thought we were 10 weeks today, but they said it looked like 10 weeks and 4 days yesterday. They also said on the paper work they saw a small fetal odeama, didn't say anything at the time and have tried to find out what it means, do you have any ideas on this Sorry to be such a pain, just guess looking for answers, thank you, really appreciate the help


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You aren't being a pain! I just wish I could help more, unfortunately I don't have a wide knowledge base on this I'm afraid, they will be able to do a more detailed scan tomorrow and explain things better to you,
I'm so sorry I can't help, 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

